# Angeln vom Schlauchboot



## Bodenseeangler (9. Oktober 2005)

Hallo
Habe mir ein Schlauchboot mit Außenboarder und Aluboden zugelegt. Hat jemand Erfahrung bezüglich Anbringung der vorgeschriebenen Beleuchtung?|kopfkrat


----------



## Forellenhunter (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

Kommt drauf an was für ein Schlauchboot, sprich wie schnell du unterwegs bist. Bei weniger als 7km/h reicht ein weises, von allen Richtungen sichtbares Licht. Gibts zum Aufkleben, z.B. da. Ist dein Boot schneller musst du die ensprechenden Lichter führen rot, grün, weis. Entweder zum aufkleben, oder mit einem Geräteträger, der mit dem Heckspiegel verbunden ist. Letztere Variante benutze ich, ist nicht die billigste, aber die beste. Hat mich unterm Strich etwa 350 Euros gekostet. Stelle heut Nachmittag mal noch Bilder rein.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

Reicht bei so lütten Dingern nicht nur eine Taschenlampe?! Mehr brauchte ich noch nie auf der Ostsee und die Cops wollten bis jetzt auch immer nur ne Alktest.

Mein Schlauchi ist 3,00 Meter lang und hat 4 PS macht aber mehr als 7 KM/H lol


----------



## Forellenhunter (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

Sagen wir so, es wird geduldet und reicht im NOTFALL auch aus. Rein rechtlich ist es aber nicht korrekt.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

|muahah: Ich stell mir gerade mein Schaluppi mit so einem 
fetten T-Stück Geräteträger vor! Da muss ich mich ja nach vorne setzen um das Boot nicht hinten zu versenken *lol*


----------



## Forellenhunter (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

wenn mir jemand sagt, wie ich hier Bilder einfügen kann, mach ich das mal
Grüße
FH


----------



## Torsk_SH (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

schau mal in Deine PN!


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

Hab ich schon schon verschickt.
Grüße
FH


----------



## symphy (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

wenn du in der antwort runter scrollst steht da anhänge verwalten da klicken und eine grafik aussuchen dann hochladen seite schließen und die antwort wie gewöhnlich abschicken ........


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

Gehts?


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

Iss ja voll einfach:k |jump:


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

nochmal zwei


----------



## Rosi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

Soweit ich weiß, ist die Lichterführung von der Länge des Bootes abhängig, nicht von der Geschwindigkeit. Unter 7m (auf See) reicht ein weißes Rundumlicht( also 360Grad ), welches griffbereit im Boot liegen sollte und bei Bedarf gezeigt werden muß. 
Über 7m sind Seitenlichter Pflicht, oder eine 2Farbenlaterne am Bug und ein weißes Rundumlicht in 1m Höhe vorn.... ( hatte grad Prüfung)

Eine Taschenlampe ist auch ein weißes Rundumlicht.


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

Laut KVR muss ein Maschinenfahtzeug in Fahrt von weniger als 12 Meter Länge ein weisses Toplicht und die Seitenlichter Rot-Grün führen, wobei die Seitenlichter als Zweifarbenlaterne ausgelegt sein kann. Ein Machinenfahrzeug unter 7 Meter Länge mit einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit bis zu 7 Knoten kann ein weisses Rundumlicht führen.
Aus: Sportbootführerschein See, Delius Klasing Verlag


----------



## detlefb (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*



			
				Forellenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Laut KVR muss ein Maschinenfahtzeug in Fahrt von weniger als 12 Meter Länge ein weisses Toplicht und die Seitenlichter Rot-Grün führen, wobei die Seitenlichter als Zweifarbenlaterne ausgelegt sein kann. Ein Machinenfahrzeug unter 7 Meter Länge mit einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit bis zu 7 Knoten kann ein weisses Rundumlicht führen.
> Aus: Sportbootführerschein See, Delius Klasing Verlag



Und was sagt der SBF Binnen dazu?

Radollfzell liegt irgendwo am Bodensee wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

Sagt das gleiche, da KVR meines Wissens überall in Deutschland gilt. 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Rosi (10. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*



			
				Forellenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Laut KVR muss ein Maschinenfahtzeug in Fahrt von weniger als 12 Meter Länge ein weisses Toplicht und die Seitenlichter Rot-Grün führen, wobei die Seitenlichter als Zweifarbenlaterne ausgelegt sein kann. Ein Machinenfahrzeug unter 7 Meter Länge mit einer Höchstgeschwindigkeit bis zu 7 Knoten kann ein weisses Rundumlicht führen.
> Aus: Sportbootführerschein See, Delius Klasing Verlag


 
So ist das. Ich hatte nur das Buch wieder abgegeben. 
Wobei es noch einen Unterschied in der Lichterführung bei "in Fahrt" und "in Fahrt durchs Wasser" gibt ( wir sind schließlich ganz genau in Dl.)
Binnen ist genauso. Von den 7 Knoten habe ich allerdings nichts gehört. Es geht immer um Motoren mit mehr als 5PS. Also die, zu denen man den SBFS benötigt.


----------



## detlefb (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

Aha, da habe ich doch was gefunden.
Demnach werde mich mein Schlauchboot über Winter mit einem Positionslicht aufrüsten.

http://www.bsh.de/de/Schifffahrt/Sportschifffahrt/Navigationslichter/Broschuere.pdf

steht dann mehr über das warum und wie


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

Na da warst Du ja selber schneller... bin erst heute wieder an den Rechner gekommen Sorry!


----------



## Forellenhunter (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*

Kein Problem, dafür weiss ich jetzt, wie man Bilder einfügt#6 
Grüße
FH


----------



## Tiras (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Angeln vom Schlauchboot*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß, ist die Lichterführung von der Länge des Bootes abhängig, nicht von der Geschwindigkeit. Unter 7m (auf See) reicht ein weißes Rundumlicht( also 360Grad ), welches griffbereit im Boot liegen sollte und bei Bedarf gezeigt werden muß.
> Über 7m sind Seitenlichter Pflicht, oder eine 2Farbenlaterne am Bug und ein weißes Rundumlicht in 1m Höhe vorn.... ( hatte grad Prüfung)
> 
> Eine Taschenlampe ist auch ein weißes Rundumlicht.


So hab Ich auch gelernt.#h |krach: #h


----------

